# My medical condition finally got the best of me...



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2013)

...and I made video games in the hospital.
Discuss.






Spoiler: The Entire Story



*Part 1 of the Xuphor Saga*
*Part 2 of the Xuphor Saga*
*Part 3 of the Xuphor Saga*


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 5, 2013)

Seriously what the hell was that.  I truly hope it was a practical joke because that's just sick.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the mods wouldn't appreciate this thread, since they closed the last one to keep things under control.

That said, I do think we should have a thread to discuss this. This sickening revelation no doubt hit hard everyone who saw it, and essentially shutting down the only thread we had to support each other and Xuphor is a bit unfair, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2013)

Every response after kinekto's bombshell was essentially "WTF!  "
I wanted to give people a while to calm down before continuing the conversation.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

asshole


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Zorua (Aug 5, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> asshole


 
Shh no personal attacks, only cum tourism now.

EDIT: I'm probably going to get flamed to death / warned for asking this but I must, so. Do we have proof that the surgery even happened in the first place? Or if there was anything at all to begin with?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Zorua said:


> Shh no personal attacks, only cum tourism now.
> 
> EDIT: I'm probably going to get flamed to death / warned for asking this but I must, so. Do we have proof that the surgery even happened in the first place? Or if there was anything at all to begin with?


I strongly doubt Xuphor would lie, but it does bring into question her sister's creditability, which is a sad thing indeed.


----------



## signz (Aug 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I strongly doubt Xuphor would lie, but it does bring into question her sister's creditability, which is a sad thing indeed.


Well, you never know what random people in a forum are up to. For all we know, Xuphor could have just made all of that up to get attention (not saying she did but, as Toyota says, nothing's impossible)... I hope it isn't like that and she also did get the money and lungs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2013)

Be back later with new lung!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've seen such an awkward face heel turn ragequit ever, I've now seen it all.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

Zorua said:


> Shh no personal attacks, only cum tourism now.
> 
> EDIT: I'm probably going to get flamed to death / warned for asking this but I must, so. Do we have proof that the surgery even happened in the first place? Or if there was anything at all to begin with?


 
How horrible.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now, I'm serious. All of you guys are making me sick.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2013)

Guys pls dont add more drama. This thread is made for and only for jokes about xuphor and her/his sister.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> How horrible..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize I never doubted Xuphor and I never will, but what her sister did does bring into question everything her sister has told us.
We take a gamble trusting people on the internet and when something like that happens, then it's a heavily blow. What make this heavier is fact that we've been mislead to believe that Xuphor is on this speedy road to recovery, when in reality it's more of a road of uncertainty.
Still I really hope Xuphor is ok and that everything worked out for her. She's a great member to this site and would be a tragedy to lose her.

Now this is getting too serious for the EoF.


----------



## jeremy235 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You realize I never doubted Xuphor and I never will, but what her sister did does bring into question everything her sister has told us.
> We take a gamble trusting people on the internet and when something like that happens, then it's a heavily blow. What make this heavier is fact that we've been mislead to believe that Xuphor is on this speedy road to recovery, when in reality it's more of a road of uncertainty.
> Still I really hope Xuphor is ok and that everything worked out for her. She's a great member to this site and would be a tragedy to lose her.
> 
> Now this is getting too serious for the EoF.


Perhaps this can be moved to GOT instead? I talked to Vulpes about making a new thread, but since this is already here, I don't think there should be a disconnect.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Perhaps this can be moved to GOT instead? I talked to Vulpes about making a new thread, but since this is already here, I don't think there should be a disconnect.


This would then go into history of the first eof thread to be moved to another section of the forum.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2013)

Two thumbs up.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Zorua (Aug 5, 2013)

I personally have a lot to write, which I will once the new thread's up.


----------



## WolfSpider (Aug 5, 2013)

I only lurked the first threat and was very glad to see a recovery, but now this? Nobody is that cruel to their sister for a little $25, but then again, you never know...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2013)

Seriously, what the actual hell was that all about? I may like my share of practical jokes and pranks, but come on, even I have my limits.....


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2013)

WolfSpider said:


> I only lurked the first threat and was very glad to see a recovery, but now this? Nobody is that cruel to their sister for a little $25, but then again, you never know...


 
I heard of stories on the news of people killing their own mother over a measly $5.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

Xuphor's family seems kind of like a pack of assholes.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

Hold on, me is quarterish sorry to AnalJohn, and Zorua. Just saw that thread now, and am surprised. Damn, Kinekto turned to be evil.
Xuphor's family let me down. If I have a child, no matter whatever, I love him/her.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hold on, me is quarterish sorry to AnalJohn, and Zorua. Just saw that thread now, and am surprised. Damn, Kinekto turned to be evil.


 

Yeah, no kidding. What a heartless sl-- nah, I won't say that word here.  


My response to the other thread before it closed:


----------



## WolfSpider (Aug 5, 2013)

First of all, she said got paid $25 a day to watch over her house. I'm pretty sure gas expenses to and from the hospital took most of that money. And $750 is not a huge amount of money for a month. Minimum wage is $12? I'm sure most, if not all jobs, would pay more than $25 per day of work.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You realize I never doubted Xuphor and I never will, but what her sister did does bring into question everything her sister has told us.
> We take a gamble trusting people on the internet and when something like that happens, then it's a heavily blow. What make this heavier is fact that we've been mislead to believe that Xuphor is on this speedy road to recovery, when in reality it's more of a road of uncertainty.
> Still I really hope Xuphor is ok and that everything worked out for her. She's a great member to this site and would be a tragedy to lose her.
> 
> Now this is getting too serious for the EoF.


 
I knew it. I wasn't really aware of the thread being locked until now, and I was confused. I said that meh, I'll investigate later. 
I always knew there was something black in the lentil. I knew there was something fishy of Kinekto.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

she is paying me $25 a day to house sit for her, which is more than my job pays
$25/day at 8hrs/day = $3.12/hr. So her job pays less than that? I think it's time to find a new job. :/


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Xuphor's family seems kind of like a pack of assholes.


 
It's sad, there's a post in the previous topic that suggests that.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 5, 2013)

Goddamnit, Alan. You post in EoF to troll.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, now I read word by word of that post, which got me crying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2013)

I never thought it would be possible for someone to say  such a thing that would be worse than finding out someone had CF


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 7, 2013)

HALP! Guis...I'm dying...from mortality! PLZ SEND YOUR HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Alright, now I read word by word of that post, *which got me crying*.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


 
It's not really suitable for you to be using the same .gif every tiem. TIEM.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 7, 2013)

Gee, what's next, is someone going to fake osteogenesis imperfecta, osteomyelitis or a terminal illness?  I can't wait!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2013)

;O; You guys crying yet? ;O;


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> ;O; You guys crying yet? ;O;


 
*EVERY TIEM!!!*


----------



## Zorua (Aug 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's not really suitable for you to be using the same .gif every tiem. TIEM.


 
It's not really suitable for you to be crying every time someone tries to get attention by faking a medical condition.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 7, 2013)

Well Both Xuphor AND Kinecto have been banned so its time to move on. If you still need an outlet to throw your love at then ill be your target. Go on, Shower me with your adoration and care...


----------



## Sop (Aug 7, 2013)

inb4 xuphor is actually an anime


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 7, 2013)

Guys...? Guys! Mortality is a true epidemic...where's my custom title and colors!?  We're dying slowly every day.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> *EVERY TIEM!!!*


Your tears are delicious


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

Am I the only one who cracked up when he saw Pingy's last post in the original thread? It made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 7, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Guys...? Guys! Mortality is a true epidemic...where's my custom title and colors!?  We're dying slowly every day.


 
1 more post count and your title will automatically change to Diablo and it'll be in blood red.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's not really suitable for you to be using the same .gif every tiem. TIEM.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 7, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> 1 more post count and your title will automatically change to Diablo and it'll be in blood red.


I was already there before...evidently I was "trying way too hard" (???) and 666 is too mainstream or something. I wouldn't want the kool kidz to get the wrong idea and start sacrificing goats to me over a simple number...


Gahars said:


> Huh. Who would've guessed that the guy maintaining his "666" post count would end up trying way too hard?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2013)

I still havent lost faith in Xuphor and everything she said.

Kinekto may have screwed herself up, but god knows what happened to Xuphor.
Its likely they're the same person, but im not convinced.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2013)

Zorua said:


> It's not really suitable for you to be crying every time someone tries to get attention by faking a medical condition.


 
It's not really suitable for you to not understand what a joke is.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2013)

Does it make me an asshole that I thought the whole thing was a scam to begin with?  The fact that Kinekto or whatever wrote in similar text and cadence to Xuphor (and seemingly took very specific notes regarding the "video game"...) added even more doubt...

I'm thinking someone recently dropped a coffee mug that said "Kinekto" on the bottom...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's not really suitable for you to not understand what a joke is.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's not really suitable for you to be using the same .gif every tiem. TIEM.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2013)

Clearly I missed something, anyone care to fill me in?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 7, 2013)

See The Xuphor Situation thread in the GoT

Also, IT SEEMS LIKE ANAL JOHN IS FAKING GUYS DOES THAT MEAN WE CAN BAN HIM NOW??


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Does it make me an asshole that I thought the whole thing was a scam to begin with?  The fact that Kinekto or whatever wrote in similar text and cadence to Xuphor (and seemingly took very specific notes regarding the "video game"...) added even more doubt...
> 
> I'm thinking someone recently dropped a coffee mug that said "Kinekto" on the bottom...


I'm guessing it's pretty easy to "kinekto" the dots now huh?


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 7, 2013)

She's 3'11", born in Russia and understands russian (though when called out to read something in russian, she says she doesn't like to read it for personal reasons), has CF, was one in the 54 or so people in the US that had west nile virus, survived that (not that death rates were high, but), and found someone (a member of gbatemp) that paid 700k for her surgery, and then found a donor days after which others spend weeks to months waiting for. She's also repeated similar situations "from the hospital with spotty internet" years ago. Sounds legit.

Nah, sounds like a psychological problem.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> She's 3'11", born in Russia and understands russian (though when called out to read something in russian, she says she doesn't like to read it for personal reasons), has CF, was one in the 54 or so people in the US that had west nile virus, survived that (not that death rates were high, but), and found someone (a member of gbatemp) that paid 700k for her surgery, and then found a donor days after which others spend weeks to months waiting for. She's also repeated similar situations "from the hospital with spotty internet" years ago. Sounds legit.
> 
> Nah, sounds like a psychological problem.


 
Yep, totally legit. There's no way that can possibly be fake!  Nope....no way, uh, at all.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, as I've said before, at least she didn't steal donations from us, and only got attention. It's done with, so move on 'temp. No more tears ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> No more tears ;O;


In other words...


Spoiler



I beg you don't cry


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Huh. Who would've guessed that the guy maintaining his "666" post count would end up trying way too hard?


Try Hard 3: Try Too Hard


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Try Hard 3: Try Too Hard


 

Shouldn't it be "Try Hard With A Vengeance" then?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 7, 2013)

That's the original title from the Japanese version, it was changed in the localized release because it was deemed "too violent."


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2013)

I expected Hentmei.

Mr. John!
I'm severely disappointed in you!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 7, 2013)

Too soon?
I don't think so.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> born in Russia and understands russian (though when called out to read something in russian, she says she doesn't like to read it for personal reasons),


 
When did that happen and where?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> When did that happen and where?


I second this question.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2013)

So a faked medical condition just to garner attention, a sister that probably doesn't even exist, Xuphor potentially being a guy, ComeTurism0 re-evaluating his purpose in life, a supposed "mysterious benefactor"...damn, you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> So a faked medical condition just to garner attention, a sister that probably doesn't even exist, Xuphor potentially being a guy, ComeTurism0 re-evaluating his purpose in life, a supposed "mysterious benefactor"...damn, you can't make this shit up.


 
We don't know if it's faked or not or whether her sister doesn't exist, but yeah the rest sounds about right.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> So a faked medical condition just to garner attention, a sister that probably doesn't even exist, Xuphor potentially being a guy, ComeTurism0 re-evaluating his purpose in life, a supposed "mysterious benefactor"...damn, you can't make this shit up.


This would be the perfect time to bring back "Keeping Up With GBATemp"... Hint hint.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 7, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> When did that happen and where?


 




xwatchmanx said:


> I second this question.


 

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/78120-know-your-gurus-xuphor-6/#entry2130453

A blatant KYT ripoff over there.  Myself and a couple others were digging around and discussing facts via IRC and that came up.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/78120-know-your-gurus-xuphor-6/#entry2130453
> 
> A blatant KYT ripoff over there.  Myself and a couple others were digging around and discussing facts via IRC and that came up.


----------



## Flame (Aug 7, 2013)

what... the fuck did i miss.. someone put in bullet points for me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/78120-know-your-gurus-xuphor-6/#entry2130453
> 
> A blatant KYT ripoff over there.  Myself and a couple others were digging around and discussing facts via IRC and that came up.


 
That's gold thanks.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> That's gold thanks.


 
She was last active on that forums on the 28th of July when she said she's going to the hospital on around the 20th of July.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/78120-know-your-gurus-xuphor-6/#entry2130453
> 
> A blatant KYT ripoff over there.  Myself and a couple others were digging around and discussing facts via IRC and that came up.


Wait a minute, what if... What if her sinister plot is to be moved to top priority on such threads as KYT on various forums by faking her imminent death??? :eek:


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Guys pls dont add more drama. This thread is made for and only for jokes about xuphor and her/his sister.


That's not good.  This thread needs to be closed.  You might find this all amusing, but many people are angry, hurt, and/or shocked.  It's not a joking matter.

Again, this thread needs to be closed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's not good.  This thread needs to be closed.  You might find this all amusing, but many people are angry, hurt, and/or shocked.  It's not a joking matter.
> 
> Again, this thread needs to be closed.


Even if it was created with joking intent, at least we can talk about it freely. I'd rather have that than no thread at all, personally.

*** EDIT * * *
Also just because people are joking doesn't mean they're not angry and betrayed. For a lot of people (myself included), joking about a shitty situation can be extremely therapeutic and help one get over their hurt. And no offense, but just because someone's way of coping offends you doesn't mean the thread should be closed.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

You know what? I am just going to sit here and look adorable! Because fuck everyone!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You know what? I am just going to sit here and look adorable! Because fuck everyone!
> View attachment 3725


 
 You know what Happens when you act all innocent like that?



Spoiler



you get raped!






 

*(Modz plz dnt ban me )*


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> You know what Happens when you act all innocent like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Well, as I've said before, at least she didn't steal donations from us, and only got attention. It's done with, so move on 'temp. No more tears ;O;



She might have but remeber that wheel chair handicapped guy? He's gonna be sued!


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 8, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Try Hard 3: Try Too Hard


 


Gahars said:


> Shouldn't it be "Try Hard With A Vengeance" then?



Huh...and here I thought I was just some half naked guy behind a computer on the internet.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> You know what Happens when you act all innocent like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HOLY SHIT! RED ALERT! ITS THE R WORD! BOMBADILDO, BORTZ AND THE GANG, WHERE ARE YOU?! GET OVER HERE AND START CHANTING! "BAN HIM, BAN HIM!"



Spoiler



Actually...no, don't. I'm kidding. Because that's fucking stupid.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You know what? I am just going to sit here and look adorable! Because fuck everyone!
> View attachment 3725


 
You look disgusting not adorable.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 8, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's not good. This thread needs to be closed. You might find this all amusing, but many people are angry, hurt, and/or shocked. It's not a joking matter.
> 
> Again, this thread needs to be closed.





xwatchmanx said:


> Even if it was created with joking intent, at least we can talk about it freely. I'd rather have that than no thread at all, personally.
> 
> *** EDIT * * *
> Also just because people are joking doesn't mean they're not angry and betrayed. For a lot of people (myself included), joking about a shitty situation can be extremely therapeutic and help one get over their hurt. And no offense, but just because someone's way of coping offends you doesn't mean the thread should be closed.




Funny. I feel nothing. I didn't even pay attention until it was dismantled as a fraud.

*Real talk:* If you're too naive to not question somebody's claims on THE INTERNET (because holy shit, nobody's ever lied on here before, right?), and then you _yourself_ choose to get emotionally invested without any proof, you only have yourselves to blame. 
Sorry to break it to all of you that yes, there are lying, conning, attention-seeking jackasses on the internet and what was done was wrong, but you shouldn't be so gullible. Now you know.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You realize I *never doubted Xuphor* and I *never will*, but what her sister did does bring into question everything her sister has told us.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/xuphor-mostly-lies-some-truth.352535/

Ehuehuehuehuehue, suddenly
#include <morals>
is an invalid directive.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 8, 2013)

Lets get back to the important questions: What should people do to get their own custom title and colors _besides_ making everybody drink the kool-aid? I'd rather not resort to deception, as I prefer to retain the fact that I'll always just be myself. Is there something else equally as valued here?



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> You look disgusting not adorable.


 


Saturosias said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/xuphor-mostly-lies-some-truth.352535/
> 
> Ehuehuehuehuehue, suddenly
> #include <morals>
> is an invalid directive.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 8, 2013)

Behold the duality of man...or, perhaps to be more correct in this case: boy.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

This whole situation confuses me .-.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

You all are wrong she actually does have CF and was lying though, I came fron the future and she admitted it.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 23, 2013)

You've all been quadruple-fooled.

This whole "saga" is actually viral marketing for X's new RPG Maker title.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 23, 2013)

The guy who made this thread deserves a promotion


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> You've all been quadruple-fooled.
> 
> This whole "saga" is actually viral marketing for X's new RPG Maker title.


It all makes sense now!!


----------



## mucus (Aug 23, 2013)

this thread is awful and should be closed


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 23, 2013)

mucus said:


> this thread is awful and should be closed


 
You are awful and should be closed.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 24, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> You are awful and should be closed.



So much win!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2013)

mucus said:


> this thread is awful and should be closed


 
ur mom should stay closed.


----------

